# need help!ferral pigeons



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

i am taking on a job that i have limited experience with.i own and operate a pest control and wildlife company.i have a customer who has bought a home that is infested with feral pigeons in the attic.have nested there for over 1 yr.2 similar business gave bids for killing these pigeons and removing and disinfecting the manure and insulation.this customer ask me to take on this job since he knows i will not kill any wild animal.i have researched the health risk of this type of problem.i know everything to wear and to do to safely remove this mess.my only problem is what to use to disinfect.this home has been condimed by the city in which it is in.i have used 1 sanitizer,disinfectant previously.this is sterifab.insecticide,virucide,bactericide,funicide,sanitizer,and much more.will this product work to kill any histoplasma capsalatum fungi present?if not what will?i have to get a clean air test after work is finished.im in over my head and cant find any answer on the web.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Heck...once the birds have been safely removed , why don't you just use a bleach/water solution to spray everthing down?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well first of all...THANK YOU for running a humane business.......and THANKS to your customer for being a good enough human being not to hire anyone who would harm the pigeons.

...before I answer your question, please keep in mind that if the ferals have been using it as their home for a long time...you may well find nesting babies and fledglings up there. If so...please have a plan of where you can bring them...a wildlife care facility or such...because you cannot just "evict" baby pigeons.....they are not yet ready to survive on their own, which is why they haven't left the nest area yet. So, please devise a humane plan for this likelihood. If you have not a clue on how to go about doing this, please tell us your location and we can perhaps offer suggestions/help....

OK, so thank you again ! You are a good person.

next:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/pigeon-poop-21332.html

I also found this, which just links elsewhere:

http://206.180.235.135/byform/mailing-lists/cdl/2006/1251.html

I also found tons of very bad, bad and misleading information on the health risks to humans of pigeon poop...not surprisingly, most of the 'hits' were for pest removal sites, companies and products.....

But this stuff is used by Zoos and aviaries, so perhaps....

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=10894

I could understand that given the attic situation, you may not have the luxury of just blasting the stuff off with some sort of hose so you need something which works chemically to help you out. I hope these suggestions lead you somewhere. Thanks again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very good information, Jaye.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Condemned*

I was just wondering if there is more to the story. It would seem to me that there is more then just the Pigeons in the attic for a city to condemn a house. I am thinking that since the Pigeons can get in that the roof is in major need of repair and the house is full of water damage and mold from other sources.
I am happy that you are removing the Pigeons in a humane manor but if there entrance is not blocked off I am sure the problem will quickly return. Please keep us posted on your progress, I may be asked to do the same thing at the hotel in town but I am thinking it will be more then I can handle and from what I can see there is over twenty Pigeons using the roof and eves for nesting and I can see one pair that is for sure on eggs.>Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like they need to knock it down and start over.....IMO yikes


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi, and thank you for pigeons' humane treatment.
I would use Virkon S from DuPont.

P.S. Bleach in water and after that Vinegar diluted in water also works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

You could contact the company who makes the product and ask them directly if you can't find information about the efficacy against specific organisms. Here's the contact info for Virkon

And for Sterifab


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> sounds like they need to knock it down and start over.....IMO yikes


Omigosh no. This really sounds incredibly manageable.

...Now, the time I was working on this renovation of an old turn of the century stone winery in Napa county...huge edifice, a good 120 feet long by about 50 feet wide, 2 storeys plus a full, 10-ft tall gabled attic...

...full of....

......BATS.

20 ? Several Dozen, you say ?

Hahahaha....try HUNDREDS...of bats...in the attic....had been living there for years and years.....


----------

